
Jimmy Wales: Wikia Search Finally Doesn’t Suck - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/03/jimmy-wales-wikia-search-finally-doesnt-suck/
======
swirlee
Frankly I'd rather have Wikipedia search that doesn't suck.

~~~
gojomo
What sucks about [site:wikipedia.org YOUR QUERY]?

